# anyone  knows more about Clenbuterol and side effects



## Didsky (Oct 22, 2010)

HI
Just bought clenbuterol to  get  a bit leaner, but I have read that  this also increase muscle mass
Is it correct, does anyone have experience with it and  how long does it last
How am I supposed to use it
Thanks


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 22, 2010)

Didsky said:


> HI
> Just bought clenbuterol to  get  a bit leaner, but I have read that  this also increase muscle mass
> Is it correct, does anyone have experience with it and  how long does it last
> How am I supposed to use it
> Thanks



It does not increase muscle mass. It helps with cortisol and can help preserve muscle mass while helping to burn fat. Ive never tried clen. But I have taken on many occasions the close cousin to clen... Albuterol. They are very similar. Albuterol has a shorter half life and causes less sides. I usually will take one for morning cardio/endurance training to help with the adaptability and burn a little extra fat.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/19864-clen-faq.html


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

i think the guy that takes albuterol is right. i dont gain any muscle while on clen but i dont lose any either. theres just tremors, sweating, heart palpatations, pins and needle feelings in your toes and fingers if u take to much. but mostly sweating. your ok dont be scared of clen. albuterol does a great job without the sweating but i did get very bad anxiety on it when it was rx by a dr.


----------



## assassin (Oct 24, 2010)

Interesting thread


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

2 wks on 2 wks off is how u use the clen.


----------



## LAM (Oct 24, 2010)

Didsky said:


> HI
> Just bought clenbuterol to  get  a bit leaner, but I have read that  this also increase muscle mass
> Is it correct, does anyone have experience with it and  how long does it last
> How am I supposed to use it
> Thanks



clen has no anabolic effects on humans and large doses may cause some enlargement in heart muscles.  IMO it's highly overrated as ECA causes a greater increase in the BMR, supresses the appetitte and doesn't have to be cycled.  you can stay on ECA for 6-12 months straight easy.


----------



## assassin (Oct 25, 2010)

LAM said:


> clen has no anabolic effects on humans and large doses may cause some enlargement in heart muscles.  IMO it's highly overrated as ECA causes a greater increase in the BMR, supresses the appetitte and doesn't have to be cycled.  you can stay on ECA for 6-12 months straight easy.


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

wow, didnt no clen caused heart problems. thats good to no.


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^ lmfao , lol aaahhh haha!


----------



## completeidiot (Oct 26, 2010)

one other side of clen is it helps you to lose weight like unwanted fat.


----------



## assassin (Oct 27, 2010)

ECA Stack is better I think .. from my experience...


----------



## Grozny (Oct 28, 2010)

Didsky said:


> HI
> Just bought clenbuterol to  get  a bit leaner, but I have read that  this also increase muscle mass
> Is it correct, does anyone have experience with it and  how long does it last
> How am I supposed to use it
> Thanks



Clen causes a increase in muscle   protein and thus has a strong anti-catabolic effect. Many athletes use  this to their advantage at the end of a steroid cycle to reduce the  resultant loss in muscle  usually experienced during this phase.

Personally I like to use an ECA stack with clenbuterol or albuterol on my four diet days when carb cycling, and then take a break on the three feeding days.

*UG Clenbuterol:*









A real problem for UG laboratories is to manufacture a small dosage products like clen 0.04 or 0.08mg and T3, T4 products.

Now if u have a slightly overdosed UG T3 or T4 u will  will be screw for the rest of your life on t3 thyroid hormone and for UG clen its real potential danger to the health if high levels are taken. Especially for  those sensitive to this substance (and there are plenty of this  individuals)

Real tablet manufacturing demands costly machinery ( 50-60.000$ at least  just for the machines, a good mechanic and a good pharmaceutical  technologist. Easiest and cheapest tablet manufacturing is direct  compression and it can work properly when you have good knowledge and  experience but for *small dosages as clenbuterol,  t3, t4 have it needs to be made by different technology which needs a  fluidized bed or tray dryer oven among the rest of machinery (machine  rather complicated compared with the normal single punch primitive  presses most ugl use).         *

*Final advice go with human grade clen same as for thyroids T3/T4 product *


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 28, 2010)

I've used clen and actually enjoy the feeling of being awake a little more. I vacuumed my gym this morning (janitor was out), and covered it in under an hour. I was surprised how much sweat was produced, but still I wanted more to do. Mind you, I'm doing the vacuuming at 5am in the morning and really I'm not a morning person. But I felt great. 
As for sides, sweating and the heart ticking at a mad pace when I climb up the dose can be a bit disarming. I've found my sweet spot at around 80-100mg a day. 
Here's a write up of how to use it that I found, but cant remember where:



Clen FAQ


Clenbuterol FAQ: Everything you need to know about Clen
I wrote this because of all the confusion that surrounds this drug. Enjoy. 

What is Clenbuterol? 

Clenbuterol is a beta-2 agonist and is used in many countries as a broncodilator for the treatment of asthma. Because of it's long half life, clenbuterol is not FDA approved for medical use. It is a central nervous system stimulant and acts like adrenaline. It shares many of the same side effects as other CNS stimulants like ephedrine. Contrary to popular belief, Clenbuterol has a half life of 35 hours and not 48 hours. 

Dosing and Cycling 

Clenbuterol comes in 20mcg tablets, although it is also available in syrup, pump and injectable form. Doses are very dependent on how well the user responds to the side effects, but somewhere in the range of 5-8 tablets per day for men and 1-4 tablets a day for women is most common. Clenbuterol loses its thermogenic effects after 6-8 weeks when body temperature drops back to normal. It's anabolic/anti-catabolic properties fade away at around the 18 day mark. Taking the long half life into consideration, the most effective way of cycling clen is 2 weeks on/ 2 weeks off for no more than 12 weeks. Ephedrine can be used in the off weeks. 

Clenbuterol vs Ephedrine vs DNP 

Ephedrine will raise metabolic levels by about 2-3 percent and 200mg of DNP raises metabolic levels by about 30 percent. Clenbuterol raises metabolic levels about 10 percent and it can raise body temperature several degrees. 

DNP is by far the most effective fat burner but many people will never use it because of the risks associated with it. It also offers no anti-catabolic benefit. Although it does have anti-catabolic effect, ephedrine short half life prevents it from being all that effective. 

As far as side effects, Clenbuterol's are certainly milder than DNP's, and some would even say milder than an ECA stack. There is no ECA-style crash on Clenbuterol and many users find it easier on the prostate and sex drive. This may in part be due to the fact that Clen is generally used for only 2 weeks at a time. 

Side effects 

NAUSEA 
NERVOUSNESS 
DIZZINESS 
DROWSINESS 
DRY MOUTH 
FACIAL FLUSHING 
HEADACHE 
HEARTBURN 
INCREASED BLOOD PRESSURE 
INCREASED SWEATING 
INSOMNIA 
LIGHTHEADEDNESS 
MUSCLE CRAMPS 
TREMORS 
VOMITING 
CHEST PAIN 

The most significant side effects are muscle cramps, nervousness, headaches, and increased blood pressure. 

Muscle cramps can be avoided by drinking 1.5-2 gallons of water and consuming bananas and oranges or supplementing with GNC potassium tablets at 200-400mg a day taken before bed on an empty stomach. 

Headaches can easily be avoided with Tylenol Extra Strength taken at the first signs of a headache. You may need to take double the recommended dose. 

Common Uses 

Post-Cycle Therapy: Clen is used post cycle to aid in recovery. It allows the user to continue eating large amounts of food, without worrying about adding body fat. It also helps the user maintain more of his strength as well as his intensity in the gym. Diet: Roughly the same as on cycle. 

Fat loss: The most popular use for Clen, it also increases muscle hardness, vascularity, strength and size on a caloric deficit. For the most significant fat loss, Clen can be stacked with T3. Diet: A high protein(1.5g per lb of bodyweight), moderate carb(0.5g to 1g per lb of bodyweight), low fat diet(0.25g per lb of bodyweight) seems to work best with Clen. 

Alternative to Steroids: Clenbuterol has mild steroid-like properties and can be used by non AS using bodybuilder to increase LBM as well as strength and muscle hardness. Diet: A moderate carb, high protein, moderate fat diet work well. 

Stimulant/Performance Enhancement: It can be used as a stimulant, but an ECA stack may be a better choice because of it's much shorter half-life. Diet: To take full advantage of the stimulatory effects of Clen, Carbs must be included in the diet. Keto diet do not work well in this case. 

Precautions: Is Clen for you? 

The same precautions that apply to Ephedrine must be applied to Clen, although some people find ECA stacks harsher than Clen. It should not be stacked with other CNS stimulants such as Ephedrine and Yohimbine. These combinations are unnecessary and potentially dangerous. Caffeine can be used in moderation before a workout for an extra kick, although its diuretic effects may shift electrolyte balance. Drink more water if you use Caffeine. 

What else do I need to know? 

Most users that report bad side effects and discontinue use are those who use high doses right at the start of the cycle. The worst side effects occur within the first 3-4 days of use. 

A first time user should not exceed 40mcg the first day. 

Example of a first cycle: 

Day1: 20mcg 
Day2: 40mcg 
Day3: 60mcg 
Day4: 80mcg 
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable) 
Day6-Day12: 100mcg 
Day13: 80mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to normal gradually) 
Day14: 60mcg 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

Example of a second cycle: 

Day1: 60mcg 
Day2: 80mcg 
Day3: 80mcg 
Day4: 100mcg 
Day5: 100mcg 
Day6-Day12: 120mcg 
Day13: 100mcg 
Day14: 80mcg 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

Do not take Clen Past 4pm and drink plenty of water: 1.5-2 gallons a day. 

All brands are not equal when it comes to Clen, different brands will yield different results. 

That about covers everything.


----------



## vigemini (Oct 28, 2010)

hi just wondering how i can obtain some clen im new here pm me please dont want to waste my money


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

genxxlgear


----------



## vigemini (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks


----------



## vigemini (Oct 29, 2010)

but im seeing bad reviews so i cant mess with it anyone else


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2010)

Try sten.


----------



## tennfan (Nov 21, 2010)

LAM said:


> clen has no anabolic effects on humans and large doses may cause some enlargement in heart muscles. IMO it's highly overrated as ECA causes a greater increase in the BMR, supresses the appetitte and doesn't have to be cycled. you can stay on ECA for 6-12 months straight easy.


 hope ur running benadryl with that ECA itll surely burn ur receptors out just as fast as clen.


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 1, 2010)

it wont directly increase mass but it will burn fat a shitload

and has its hand of sides such as enlargement of the heart muscle sweating
sleep
etc.


----------

